# 2005 Fleetwood Bounder 34F



## lfisk55 (May 16, 2013)

2005 Fleetwood Bounder 34F. We have no manual, have one on order, but we can't figure out if it is manual or is there a switch?


----------



## akjimny (May 16, 2013)

We need more clues.  What are you asking about?


----------

